# SAINZ Watch Co.



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*Introducing the SAINZ Watch Co.*
_from the Sainz Watch Co. website_

After a couple of years selling handcrafted watches to collectors in the area Mr. Gustavo Sainz decided to take a leap of faith and star his own brand.

Every Sainz watch is created with quality materials and asembeled by qualified artisans making our timepieces among the best in the industry when it comes to quality to price ratio. Being a small boutique company Sainz pride in distancing themselves from the high end mass produced watches and try to recapture the early years when watches were created specially for a gent or a lady and where "limited production" was determined by materials and time available to a watchmaker and not created as a marketing plan.

To further commit to this ideal, Sainz personally guarantees that no more than 120 pieces of each model will ever be created in any given year, a business model that would be considered uneconomical by the competitors.

When Sainz asked people what they desired in a sports chronograph they mentioned three things:

1. Easy to read
2. Reliability/Ease of maintenance 
3. Elegant but classic design

Sainz gave them the *MAESTRO RALLY*.

Inspired by the chronographs used by professional drivers of the 50's and 60's the Maestro Rally captures the allure and classic design of that era with the classic "Units per Hour" tachometric scale on its bezel, which can help you measure the average speed of a car. The sporty but elegant look of the Maestro Rally makes it the perfect watch for leisure or work and the contrasting stiched hand sewn leather band complements any wardrobe from cusual to dress.

Details:
40mm Case
Scratch resistant mineral crystal
50 meters water resistant
ETA G10 211 Chronograph caliber
Hand sewn calfskin leather or genuine alligator bands
The MAESTRO RALLY comes in 7 different models
Priced at $ 385.00 plus tax & shipping

More at www.sainzwatch.com
.


----------

